# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Supplementen spieropbouw spierherstel

## TessPU

Hallo allemaal,

Als studente voedingsmiddelentechnologie aan de HAS de ik onderzoek naar de invloed van voeding op spieropbouw en spierherstel. Zouden jullie misschien deze enquete in willen vullen?
Bij voorbaat dank! Hieronder de link

http://www.survio.com/survey/d/R5S9E1H2L2U6J4Q9S

----------

